# Making avatars like mine and animation avatars...



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Gorgeous!!

Animation or On White Avatar: White avatar
Pictures (links only): Denny pictures by alixisthebest - Photobucket
Writing (opt.): "Copper & Chrome" or "Denny" 
Other: I love your avatar!!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks. For some reason the animated avatars aren't loading, I will have to figure out a different format. I will get yours made tomorrow, JDI. =]


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

oh ! i love them, 
i will have to fill out this form later though


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Animation or On White Avatar: White Avatar
Pictures (links only): http://i45.tinypic.com/2howvme.jpg
Writing (opt.): Penny Lane
Other: Can't wait


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Perfect!! Can't wait! May I please request that you don't use my Christmassy photos? I want to be able to use this avatar anytime  Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

JDI; yours is done. I ended up doing two... so you can just switch them out or pick which one you like better. =] if you dont like either of those pictures you can pm me or post if you have a picture you prefer.

http://i45.tinypic.com/2ueky6q.jpg

http://i49.tinypic.com/2w3uhoz.jpg


AnnaLover; I am working on yours. =]

Anybody else want one?

Request List;

JDI - DONE
1. Anna Lover 
2. empty
3. empty
4. empty
5. empty


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry for the double post.
Here is Anna Lovers (got the color of the actual background for the avatar..) This picture wasnt the easiest to work with. :/

http://i50.tinypic.com/33nwcbq.jpg


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW! Very nice! Thanks so much!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Animation or On White Avatar: Animation as in moving? Or... ? Well, for now the white is ok 
Pictures (links only): *

* Sunny on Flickr - Photo Sharing!*
*
Writing (opt.): Sunchanted
Other: You are vey good, lol.*


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Sunny, here is yours. I had to use a different picture, because the quality of the other one wouldnt work for it. So I hope this is okay.
http://i50.tinypic.com/j63m9z.jpg
http://i45.tinypic.com/2r3v79e.jpg


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I LOVE mine!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

No problem!  Glad you like it.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, I debated whether or not I should have posted that one, but I like the one you did. Thank you :]


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Could you do two for me? 

Animation or On White Avatar: White
Pictures (links only): 041.jpg picture by NecromancerAda - Photobucket
Writing (opt.): Java
Other: 

Animation or On White Avatar: White
Pictures (links only): 077.jpg picture by NecromancerAda - Photobucket
Writing (opt.): Java
Other: Awesome work!


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

What happens if I don't have a photobucket or anything?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Lovemydrummerboy: If you go to TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting you can upload them without having to make an account. Just post the direct link.


Javalover: I can make you one with the first picture. But the second picture wont work, just because there is no end on either side of the head.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok Thanks! Here it is
Animation or On White Avatar: White
Pictures (links only): Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting, Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting, Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Writing (opt.): Drummer Boy
Other: Just choose from what you think is best


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

Animation or On White Avatar: White
Pictures (links only):http://i978.photobucket.com/albums/ae270/sophie_edits/IMG_2377-1.jpg
Writing (opt.): Ted
Other: nothing
Thank you =]]


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Animation or On White Avatar: White
Pictures (links only):INDIGO pictures by SweetHeartMincyy - Photobucket
Writing (opt.): Silver Willow
Other: Thank you =] !


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry for falling behind here... I was busy with Christmas and stuff.
Some of those pictures arent going to be very easy to work with and the end result might not be as good, but I will try and they should be done tomorrow.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

No worries! If anything is is a problem just let me know.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Alright


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

JavaLover; http://i49.tinypic.com/34q8h6v.jpg

LoveMyDrummerBoy; http://i46.tinypic.com/fve13n.jpg ... not a huge fan of the way this turned out, because his neck was inside of the stall and there were bars in the way. :/

Ogledrillrider; http://i47.tinypic.com/2zodvv4.jpg ... this one didnt turn out too great either because the picture was too small..

TwisterRush; http://i50.tinypic.com/30lghz6.jpg I had trouble finding workable pictures, but I came up with this.



Let me know what you guys think.
I am open for more orders now.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

I like it, but if you want me to, I can give you a different photo maybe one when he isn't in his stall.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Ooh! Ooh! Can I have one please!?
*Animation or On White Avatar:White one please
Pictures (links only):*
*http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l198/danikami/Romeo/6-23-09 Jumping/DSCN5210-1.jpg*
*http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l198/danikami/Romeo/4-3-08 hairdo/100_0508.jpg*
*http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l198/danikami/Romeo/4-3-08 hairdo/100_0509.jpg*
*http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l198/danikami/Romeo/4-3-08 hairdo/100_0547.jpg*
*http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l198/danikami/Romeo/biked up 7-2-2008/7-2-2008013.jpg*
*http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l198/danikami/Romeo/biked up 7-2-2008/7-2-2008004.jpg*
*http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l198/danikami/Romeo/Bath time 6-18-08/Romeo6-18-08011.jpg*
*http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l198/danikami/Romeo/Bath time 6-18-08/Romeo6-18-08002.jpg
Writing (opt.): Romeo
Other: Can I have one like PennyLane's but can it be stars??*

*Thank you!*


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you !  I may get you to do me another one  
Also, if you dont mind haha  !
i really really like them


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

If your not too far behind, would you mind doing another one for me? I have a photo that I quite like. 

Pm me if it is possible.

Thanks


----------

